Ask HN: What's your work-life balance like? - onuralp
======
tschlossmacher
Usually set my alarm for 8:20. Head off for work. Start around 9:15-10:00.
Work until 17:00. Leave. Workout till 19:30, maybe 20:00. Head home, prepare
something to eat. Read, Game, Work, do nothing. Go to bed anywhere from
10:30-1:00. Repeat.

Sometimes I get stressed and need to meditate. I use headspace and calm.

I'm usually tanked by the weekend and sleep super long and don't do a whole
lot because I am so tired.

Repeat. x 52.

------
SirLJ
Working from home, starting around 9:00 (some days might be fishing the local
river before that) at 11:00 will exercise, lunch and nap to about 13:30, more
work until 16:30. For vacation this summer going to Europe with the family for
1 months... All this is the reason I cannot retire (or change jobs)

------
xstartup
Wake up at 9am, go to sleep at 3am or 4 am.

Work from 10:50 to 2am then move around the city.

Work only if I feel like working, otherwise read articles, chit chat,
networking and some promotion/marketing.

Can't complain.

~~~
potta_coffee
You sound like me. But I'm not making a whole lotta money, and I'm afraid I'm
going to have to take a real job soon. Then, party's over.

~~~
xstartup
Haha, I just realize after taking a look at your commenting history that I've
read most of your comments on the posts where you commented. I work in adtech,
it's not a reputable industry but there are still low hanging fruits on which
lifestyle business can be built.

~~~
potta_coffee
Awesome, that's funny. I'm working on marketing stuff as well.

------
tbihl
I work rotating shift work, totalling 25 days working per 35 calendar days,
done as 3 7-day weeks and a 4-day week with weekends of varying lengths
interspersed. I average 56-60 hours per calendar week, which works out to be
approx 7x11hr in a 7 day work week.

On weekends I work out, cook, do laundry, and spend time with my wife if we're
not on opposite sleep schedules.

------
itamarst
I work 35 hours a week. Going on vacation for two weeks, will not be working,
because it's a vacation. Good for me, good for my employer:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/08/18/productive-
programme...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/08/18/productive-programmer/)

------
bluecateyes
Wake up at 7:50am, work from 8:00am - 11:50am, go to the gym from 12:00 -
12:50, then continue work until 5:00p. Chill with the missus afterwork/play
video games, go to bed at 10:30p.

